# Santa Rosa Beach



## cbump

Hi, we rented a place in Old Florida Village in Santa Rosa Beach from June 2 through June 9 and I was wondering how the beaches are in that area? Are they less crowded due to being somewhat away from Destin/PCB? How is the surf fishing and do you have any tips?
We are bring the kayaks so I can yak out bait, however I do not have any 12' rods. I have 2 Penn 6/0 and a Penn 4/0 with 50lb mono on ~6 ft boat rods. Will these work? Will also be bringing some lighter stuff for smaller baits and jigs in the surf. 
Never surf fished before so if you have a list of must bring things I would love to hear it. Thanks!


----------



## Snatch it

Sounds like you are interested in targeting sharks?? If thats the case you have all you need for the most part! Just bring some heavy steel leader material. I would suggest if you wanna target smaller species bring some gear for pompano and redfish. Also that time of year is good for any type of fish from the surf... pompano, spanish, whiting, flounder,reds,bluefish etc.etc.. The only reason for surf rods is to get your line out of reach of the surf waves, cause it will pull down your line with shorter rods making it look like your getting a nibble every 2 seconds Lol!!! I think you will be fine!! If you need some detailed info just shoot me a pm message! Good time for good fishing!!! Good luck & Tight lines!! Also there are some really good seasoned veteran on surf fishing that I know will chime in?


----------



## Snatch it

cbump said:


> Hi, we rented a place in Old Florida Village in Santa Rosa Beach from June 2 through June 9 and I was wondering how the beaches are in that area? Are they less crowded due to being somewhat away from Destin/PCB? How is the surf fishing and do you have any tips?
> We are bring the kayaks so I can yak out bait, however I do not have any 12' rods. I have 2 Penn 6/0 and a Penn 4/0 with 50lb mono on ~6 ft boat rods. Will these work? Will also be bringing some lighter stuff for smaller baits and jigs in the surf.
> Never surf fished before so if you have a list of must bring things I would love to hear it. Thanks!


 To answer your first question yes it is a great place to fish!!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## cbump

Awesome, I really appreciate the reply. Can't wait to get down there. 
Do you recommend just using live/dead shrimp or gulp baits and then using what we catch for shark bait (hardtails, etc)? Also have a cast net that I can bring....can bait be caught in the surf with it?


----------



## FishWalton

If you want a change from surf fishing you might consider the bay. You are close to co. hwy 393. Just go north on 393 maybe 4 miles to Cessna Park on Hogtown Bayou. Usually good fishing there for speckled trout, reds, flounder, etc. Good place for small craft and a yak. Light tackle is just fine.

http://fishingdestinguide.com/BOATRAMP-CessnaLanding.html


----------



## FishWalton

scroll below the picture for more info.


----------



## fishheadspin

yes i stay nearthe area often. in june the kings will most likely will be just off the beach. take the kayaks out to the schools of bait you can see from the beach and paddle around with a king rig and frozen cig. you will catch kings this way. fillet out, make king mak salad, use heads for shark bait. 

one last note i think shark fishing is illegal in Walton co. however fishing for redfish with extra heavy gear is not!


----------



## cbump

thanks fishwalton, thanks for the heads up on the bay. we are also bringing our 19ft blue wave so we will definitely try over there. you know any good places in the bay to beach the boat and swim with the kids? how far of a run is it from that ramp to the destin pass?


----------



## cbump

thanks fishhead. I've never caught a king so that will be awesome.


----------



## cbump

What kind of leader do I need for surf fishing? Something that can handle big reds and sharks. Anywhere I can buy quality premade leaders? 
Is 50lb mono mainline ok for the Penns?


----------



## FishWalton

You got me on that one since I don't surf fish or chase sharks. YOu might stop at Half-Hitch in Destin. They have everything you need plus people who know what they are talking about. A wealth of information is available there if they are not too busy.


----------



## cbump

I'll stop in there for sure.


----------



## Rampage

cbump said:


> thanks fishwalton, thanks for the heads up on the bay. we are also bringing our 19ft blue wave so we will definitely try over there. you know any good places in the bay to beach the boat and swim with the kids? how far of a run is it from that ramp to the destin pass?


As for surf fishing i can't help much as i don't do that very often. The ride from Hogtown Bayou(Cessena landing) is a long one. Dont know how fast you cruise but it is probbly 45-60mins. You would be better off launching at Joes bayou in Destin or Destin Marina if you are going to the pass to anchor up and play in the water. There are some nice sand flats on the N. side of the bay over by the mid-bay bridge. That ride is 15-20 mins.


----------



## cbump

Yeah, I took a look at some google maps and it would be quite a run.


----------



## cbump

I found some numbers for some artificial reefs and wreck inside the bay. Are any of these worth fishing at or are they probably overfished.


----------

